# Cliburn Competition



## violingal19

Have any of you looked into the Van Cliburn International Piano Competition? I have,as it is located in my city(Fort Worth) All of the pianists are amazing!!!!! Joyce Yang is my pick for winner.


----------



## violingal19

*Cliburn update*

Im responding to my own thread :lol: Well, everybody probably knows by now that Alexander Kobrin of Russia won the competition. My choice, Joyce Yang, came in second, and Sa Chen came in third. I have to say that everybody in the competition did a great job. I honestly think that Joyce will win in 2009, she is still very young, 19, and has years of success ahead of her. Congrats to all who participated!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

